# Squid slow on clients

## mixmasterdj2002

Hi, I just got a working internet connection with ntlworld and sorted out the nameservers, etc. Now I have setup squid to allow all http requests from clients, but it seems sooooooooo slow at getting any webpage I load from the internet, can someone please help me speed things up ..

P.S The server seems to access webpages very fast and is very efficient.

Thanks in Advance

----------

## klieber

Get a faster internet connection?

Have you looked at any of the log files?  Done any troubleshooting?  "seems sooooooo slow" isn't very helpful in narrowing down the cause of the problem.

--kurt

----------

## rizzo

I hate to eminate bad karma, but DUDE.  How many more times are you going to start new threads based on your slow internet connection?

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

right, got it sorted now, seemed like the squid.config file just needed tweaking a little, and also I forgot that there will be a little time to wait coz obviously the pc must check all the config settings and stuff before doing anything..  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Cheers anywaz guyz

----------

